# Dooly Co buck



## southwoodshunter (Oct 21, 2007)

Finally got a nice buck on my trail cam, put the camera on a tree near several scrapes.
Changed the card last night & this morning I changed it again, so he came by last night  think I will hunt this afternoon after all.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 21, 2007)

Nice buck, I think I would hunt too


----------



## KDarsey (Oct 21, 2007)

Yes, He is a nice one. Maybe the 2 of you will meet soon!


----------



## Hunter Haven (Oct 21, 2007)

neat rack..... isn't amazing, we look at deer racks all the time and none are exactly the same!! Goodluck!


----------



## rip18 (Oct 21, 2007)

Good luck catching up to him!


----------



## southwoodshunter (Oct 21, 2007)

*8 pt*



Hunter Haven said:


> neat rack..... isn't amazing, we look at deer racks all the time and none are exactly the same!! Goodluck!



At first I thought it looked funny, but the more I look at it , the more I think he would look good on the wall..
This is my 4th year hunting that property, and I have seen much bigger ones.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 21, 2007)

Nice character buck!


----------



## gahunter49 (Oct 22, 2007)

yeah, he's a nice one....check out this Clay county buck. Got his pic on 10/17 in a creek bottom.Looks like he may have some abnormal points on the right side. Also check out the chunk out of his back..wierd.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 22, 2007)

couple of fine bucks, like the irregularities on the first. that clay county buck missing the chunk could be a lot of things, but considering it dont look like an injury....no telling


----------



## Jasper (Oct 22, 2007)

Cool looking buck!


----------



## Hoss (Oct 22, 2007)

Good looking buck. Good luck meeting up with him.

Hoss


----------



## gahunter49 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Update...*

Found out from the guy that owns the land that a friend of ours killed a doe 2 years ago that had the same chunk missing from the top of the shoulders. They strung her up and skinned her out, found no sign of infection or wounding, so it must just be a muscle/ soft tissue deformity. Word is she ate all right. May be genetic, although these are the only two we can remember seeing...


----------



## bclark71 (Oct 29, 2007)

nice bucks


----------



## leo (Oct 30, 2007)

*Nice southwoodshunter*

Thanks for posting it for us


----------

